# Music To My Ears



## James Austin (22 March 2009)

this thread is a diversion from the trading posts, but i thought i'd like to post up the music i'm listening to in one collective group; my music gets lost amongst 100s of other posts when posted to the ASF Music Thread


----------



## James Austin (22 March 2009)

here's a song i'm enjoying, written and sung by Eddie Vedder.

It tells the true story of Chris McCandless, a wanderer, who ventured into the Alaskan wilderness, never to return. Chris shunned societys' excesses and the hollow existence it gave birth to.

I highly recommend the book, "_Into the Wild_" by Jon Krakauer.


----------



## James Austin (22 March 2009)




----------



## James Austin (22 March 2009)

here's a song by the famous Johnny Cash,
this hit is considered by many to be Cash's epitah.

some interesting reading on the man and the life below . . . it wasnt as easy as it may have seemed to many in the public

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnny_Cash


----------



## James Austin (23 March 2009)

i was never an Idol fan, but always thought Bobby was brilliant, . . . very unique individual i think


----------



## Trembling Hand (24 March 2009)

> Nice stuff James. Musics plays a big part in my day. Just settles the anticipation and relaxes you for the battle ahead ;-)
> 
> Love that version of hurt, but you do know its not johnny's song its a nine inch nails originally.





helps me to find some perspective, . . . . switch mood 

yes, i know, i recall reading that Reznor said after hearing JCs version, "_hurt is johnny's song now_"


----------



## James Austin (24 March 2009)

don't know how i've managed to reformat your post there TH, sorry . . . . wasnt intended


----------



## James Austin (25 March 2009)

on Planet Bobby, everyone wears make-up, and too much of it. 

But that's ok. The music's good.


----------



## James Austin (9 April 2009)

the original was always pretty good i thought,
but this version has grown on me, a lot more relaxed




http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=AU&hl=en-GB&v=YYjBQKIOb-w


----------



## James Austin (16 April 2009)

i understand Jeff's version is regarded as the best rendition ever


----------



## James Austin (22 April 2009)




----------



## James Austin (10 July 2009)




----------



## James Austin (24 July 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCpgHrQpDvQ


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 December 2017)

this selection of authentic works by David Schenkel
David has had a lot challenges with brain tumors and is in recovery mode
told he'd prob never play again and have severe memory loss, David has gone onto record this
great set of story-telling acoustic pieces
the recording consists of him on steel strung dreadnought 2 mics and a laptop
while it maybe raw and low-fi production in parts that rawness serves the storyline of David's playing

https://soundcloud.com/david-schenkel-arti


----------



## basilio (22 January 2019)

Just enjoyed a live recording of _Heroes._

Just so powerful...and hot.


----------



## basilio (23 January 2019)

Why is heroes "unavailable" ?  I saw it yesterday !! What gives ?


----------



## Darc Knight (26 January 2019)

@sptrawler


----------



## qldfrog (26 January 2019)

??? Am i missing something
Too many ignore?


----------



## $20shoes (26 January 2019)

Rare Birds by Jonathon Wilson is a sonic masterpiece. The album definitely benefits from good speakers/headphones and mines some different sounds that seem heavily influenced by Todd Rundgren. It takes a few listens, then you cant put it down

I'll give you two songs and let you go off and find the album yourself


----------



## $20shoes (26 January 2019)




----------



## Wyatt (27 January 2019)




----------



## Darc Knight (27 January 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Jeez Darc Knight that's a bit rough, dragging my old man into the debate, when he isn't with us anymore.
> 
> By the way, Kev said thanks for the song you sent, and he said he is sorry to hear about your failing eyesight.





I prefer the response you posted yesterday. I even liked it  Next thing you know it's been deleted. Not sure if a Moderator deleted it or you wanted to give yourself 24 hours to find something savage. I'm bleeding!


----------



## sptrawler (27 January 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> I prefer the response you posted yesterday. I even liked it  Next thing you know it's been deleted. Not sure if a Moderator deleted it or you wanted to give yourself 24 hours to find something savage. I'm bleeding!



It was getting late, I had time to sleep on it and I thought if you can be nasty, why not me.
It isn't my normal way, if i have something bad to say to someone, I prefer to do it to their face. 
Just the way I was brought up, by the way my father was an instrument fitter.


----------



## Darc Knight (27 January 2019)

sptrawler said:


> It was getting late, I had time to sleep on it and I thought if you can be nasty, why not me.




"It was getting late"??? It was 10am in the morning Homer!!!  Don't worry my friend, you can certainly hold your own when it comes to being nasty too


----------



## russs (29 January 2019)




----------



## Boggo (13 September 2019)

Always nice to have a bit of music in the background...


----------



## Boggo (13 September 2019)

And for us oldies


----------



## noirua (1 August 2021)

__





						Royalty Free Music - Bensound
					

Download Royalty Free Music and use it in your project: Videos, social media, films,... Only top royalty free music, freshly composed by independent artists.




					www.bensound.com


----------



## noirua (1 January 2022)

1915




__





						Frederick Wheeler - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------

